# 72 gal



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i have a 72 gal bow and i dont know what to put in it. i have saltwater expirience too. i was thinking eels...triggers. Oh ya is it possible to have more than 1 trigger in a tank, specifically 2 baby blue lines.

Adam


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

acb said:


> i have a 72 gal bow and i dont know what to put in it. i have saltwater expirience too. i was thinking eels...triggers. Oh ya is it possible to have more than 1 trigger in a tank, specifically 2 baby blue lines.
> 
> Adam


dude i got a 72 bow that i am seting up this weekend for my 3, 4-5in red belly piranhas in it u should buy another piranha like an elong there cool


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

dude i got a 72 bow that i am seting up this weekend for my 3, 4-5in red belly piranhas in it u should buy another piranha like an elong there cool
[/quote]

nah i breed reds and already have enough ps

btw one of my friends who owns a lfs has baby blue lines for 35$, whats the success rate on 1 inchers


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

triggers are pretty hardy, provided you dont aquire them with diseases from the lfs, yes you could do an eel in a 72 although i wold recomend sticking to a smaller species like the snowflake moray for bioload reasons, eels and triggers are MESSY eathers.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> triggers are pretty hardy, provided you dont aquire them with diseases from the lfs, yes you could do an eel in a 72 although i wold recomend sticking to a smaller species like the snowflake moray for bioload reasons, eels and triggers are MESSY eathers.


snowflake messy eaters not so much, I feed my snowflake krill and squid and he swallows hole no mess except poo..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> triggers are pretty hardy, provided you dont aquire them with diseases from the lfs, yes you could do an eel in a 72 although i wold recomend sticking to a smaller species like the snowflake moray for bioload reasons, eels and triggers are MESSY eathers.


snowflake messy eaters not so much, I feed my snowflake krill and squid and he swallows hole no mess except poo..
[/quote]

its not soo much that there messy eaters like retard with soup and a fork, more like the create alot of waste..

i would not attempt two triggers.. or an undulatis are know to snap and kill everything in the tnak..

a single blue line would be fine with a snowflake and mabe a australian tusk wrasse and maybe a yellow tang

i had my 72 bow set up for FOWLR its a nice set up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wouldn't a blue line trigger get too big for a 72 gal tank? Or am I just reading the wrong stuff? Sorry, I'm a novice in sw.:rasp:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

its not soo much that there messy eaters like retard with soup and a fork, more like the create alot of waste..

i would not attempt two triggers.. or an undulatis are know to snap and kill everything in the tnak..

a single blue line would be fine with a snowflake and mabe a australian tusk wrasse and maybe a yellow tang

i had my 72 bow set up for FOWLR its a nice set up
[/quote]
well I hear ya, all I know is my eels poo is small, lol I never notice huge amounts of waste because I just rearranged rock, and dint notice poo everywhere... so maybe he poos evenly around tank, or I may have a clean eel, hahaha thanx for info and by the way nismo driver= loves australian tusk wrasses second time I saw u promote them, I am def adding one to my fowlr when it is up and running so u r at least promoting a hot fish


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

> and by the way nismo driver= loves australian tusk wrasses second time I saw u promote them, I am def adding one to my fowlr when it is up and running so u r at least promoting a hot fish


they are by far one of the coolest looking wrasses for a fish only tank and the perfect size for most average medium to large tanks.

i would saw the wrasse i desire most though is the mystery wrasse but i wont spend teh 200 until i konw with out a doubt that my tank is super stable and ready for a fish of that price.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

My wrasse and snowflake died recently. My queen is about 4-5 inches, and it wouldnt let them eat. at first it seemed alright....but that trigger is soooo agressive. I bought a lion the other week in hopes that the trigger wouldnt attack it, do to it being venomous. That was not the case, the trigger attacked the lion to the point that it was going to die of being poisoned. It was crazy, the lions spines were stripped, and the triggers mouth was super swollen. After that fiasco, I separated the tank. So one of the too are going to go in my 90, which i was planning on being a reef. Im also going to try feed the lion as much as possible, in hopes to reintroduce them. Anyways, does any one know of any fish being poisoned to death by a lion?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i would put the queen trigger in the other tank since the trigger is the real problem and theres no need tohave the lion by its self as long as all the other fish in teh tank are too small for it to eat and if you want a trigger in the community tank get a huma huma they are typically one of the least aggresive triggers.

undulata, queen and clown triggers are known to be too aggressive for tank mates unless they are in HUGE tanks.


----------

